# New Gas Gauge



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ha...another good one. My Pontiac Bonneville SSEi has a supercharger that requires premium fuel. Glad I can put Plus (instead of Premium) in the Yukon XL.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm afraid mine would have to go higher than that! $60 min!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, higher! Mine will be pushing $100!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Me too....we were using pay at the pump on the way to FL and we would have to swipe the card twice. After $50 the pump would stop....

They need to reset their computers to get automatic approval for credit cards a little higher when gas is going for $2 +++ per gallon.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That happened to me, too! Didn't know what was going on, but since it stopped exactly at $50, I suspected it was some sort of automatic thing set my the service station.

One thing nice I've noticed about my Dodge is that I can go into the truck stops and run the fuel at full tilt. Only takes a minute or so to fill the tank. That didn't happen with my Ford. At the truck stops I had to set the nozzle in the lowest position to get the diesel to go in without clicking off -- sometimes even the lowest notch didn't work and I had to hold the lever at just barley a trickle. It took a long time to put in 40 gallons.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep it would cost me at least 100 to fill it up from empty...

--

on sidenote... I was on a business trip to California last week and one of the places we went had gas for 2.87 a gallon....

But at least its coming down -- but of course not as fast as it went up....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good one!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Please tell me where I can fill my Avalanche for $45. I wish

John


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

> One thing nice I've noticed about my Dodge is that I can go into the truck stops and run the fuel at full tilt. Only takes a minute or so to fill the tank. That didn't happen with my Ford. At the truck stops I had to set the nozzle in the lowest position to get the diesel to go in without clicking off -- sometimes even the lowest notch didn't work and I had to hold the lever at just barley a trickle. It took a long time to put in 40 gallons


mmm.. Dodge thirsty. Diesel good. mmmm....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Suburban takes $60-$65 to fill up...









$45 would be a dream


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I already broke $100 filling mine









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Me too. 42 gallons x $2.75 = $115.50 per tank. Most gas pumps around here shut off at about $60 so I can never fill it all the way from empty without swiping the card and making a second purchase







With the high cost of gas now you would think that they would re-set the pumps higher.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

C'mon over to NJ, regular unleaded is 1.97 down the street









Who'd a thought, under 2 bucks is cheap.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Paid $2.49 for diesel tonight. Got that price on the rez...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gasoline dropped (here) to 1.99 today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Gasoline dropped (here) to 1.99 today.
> [snapback]33181[/snapback]​


Great...









Went up 4 cent a gallon here today...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What's weird is I just filled my tank on friday and it came to $46.00








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did too,..................but it was on half full


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

On my most recent trip:

1. Filled up before I left, $58.00
2. Filled up when I go there, $50.00
3. Topped it off before I left, $37.00
4. Filled up when I got home, $69.00

Total gas for trip: $204.00, that is just barely under one month's trailer payment.

It's cheaper to own it than to tow it!!! Missouri next August could get expensive!!

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jason,

Yeah, but what's money for anyway? Just think how happy you'll be when you get to see so many fellow Outbackers all lined up in a row!! Oh, the mods, the mods...............









Mark


----------

